# rent in dubai



## kraziest (Jul 17, 2007)

hi , what are the rental options for expats moving into dubai - what's the general range ?


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I gather that rent is high, and you have to pay a full year in advance. So it is really important to verify your employer will give you the lump sum right up front, I guess.


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

If you have to pay a full year in advance, wouldn't it make sense just to buy a place and use that money for a down payment?


----------

